# Application Process for a Foreign Student



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

Salam all!


 My name?s Hadia and I gained admission into FJMC, Lahore last year through the PTAP scheme. 


This forum has helped me get a lot of info, support and guidance from it?s various users and threads. Last year, I knew literally NOTHING about applying to colleges in Pakistan as a foreign student. For example, I thought I had to apply as a normal student and just give equivalences instead of FSc./Matric.; Imagine the PANIC that caused! I found out about PTAP on THE LAST DAY that they were taking applications and my Equivalence wasn't even sent yet! I?ll be very honest; there were a lot of blood, sweat and tears involved in my application process).


Even though the sticky thread answers many questions in detail, I thought there should be a clear cut guide as to hoe foreign student can apply to Medical/Dental colleges in Pakistan.



*To apply to Medical/Dental Colleges:*


*1. *Get your High school/Secondary school leaving *scores converted to the Pakistani equivalent*.
This is done by the IBCC (Inter Board Committee of Chairmen: Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad)
Download and print out the Equivalence form from here: 
www.ibcc.edu.pk/Downloads/Form.doc


Fill it out, attaching the relevant and required documents for your country and have it sent. (_I suggest you try to do this as early as possible; it will save you a lot of hassle._)






*2.* Take the* MCAT Entry Test* OR *SAT 2 Tests* (in Physics, Chemistry and Biology)
It?s possible to take the SATs in Pakistan as well.






*3. *To apply to any Third level education institution, you must first apply through *the Economic Affairs Division* (of The Ministry of Economic Affairs and Statistics).
Now the Economic Affairs Division website is terribly laid out and all of the URLs are long and frankly, quite irritating to look at.


Home: Economic Affairs Division - Government of Pakistan - Gives an "Overview" of the Economic Affairs Division [_You can skip this _]


Admission Notice For the Academic Session 2012-2013: Economic Affairs Division - Government of Pakistan


Download the form from here:
http://202.83.164.25/wps/wcm/connec...ION-FORM-FOR-FOREIGN-STUDENTS.doc?MOD=AJPERES


I suggest you follow the instructions as best as possible. Attatch the required documents attested and copies, etc. and send it.






*4.*After all that, all you can do, I suppose, is *wait* and pray for a favourable outcome!




*Additional Notes:*
***The PTAP merit list is based purely on the IBCC Equivalences. The SATs/Entry Test are just a requirement, which are disregarded UNLESS two candidates have the same IBCC score.
****Make loads of copies of your documents. And I mean LOADS. You never know in which office or where you'll be asked for them, during your application and even after your admission. (Passport copies, ID cards, Passport-sized photos, IBCC Certificates)
***** Obvious as it sounds, remain aware of all deadlines involved in the application process.



I hope this was in some way useful? Comments, criticism and editions welcome.


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

This is awesome -- I'm sure it will be really helpful to others!


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks! Like I said, all suggestion are also welcome on how this can improve!


----------



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

This is great. I already sent all my papers to Pakistan but I know it was so hard for me because I had a billion questions and I kept finding out new things everyday. 
I am sure this will save people a lot of time. 

PS. How is FJMC?


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm glad people like it! 

FJ is good. Very hectic too... I have my send up exams in a week. Very stressed, so pray for me please!


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Junai_Dahma said:


> I'm glad people like it!
> 
> FJ is good. Very hectic too... I have my send up exams in a week. Very stressed, so pray for me please!


hey Hadia that's a really great post. did you also apply to the self-finance scheme? did you get accepted to any school through that as well?


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghani1992 said:


> hey Hadia that's a really great post. did you also apply to the self-finance scheme? did you get accepted to any school through that as well?



Nope, I didn't apply via Self Finance, so I don't really know about the procedure for it.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Junai_Dahma said:


> Nope, I didn't apply via Self Finance, so I don't really know about the procedure for it.


do you have any classmates that applied through self-finance? do you know what their scores were?


----------



## ariba_c98 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi. I'm sorry, I know this is an old forum but I had a question. I'm a US High School student in 11th grade. My state doesn't require physics so I haven't taken it. Is a math SAT 2 OK to take place of the physics SAT 2? Because I haven't taken physics class... How important are the SAT 2 scored for forgein dental admission? Thank you


----------



## mediz (Jun 25, 2014)

Chem and bio are compulsory but you can choose between physics and maths.


----------



## ariba_c98 (Sep 12, 2014)

mediz said:


> Chem and bio are compulsory but you can choose between physics and maths.


Thank you so much! And do you know how important the scores hold in terms of admission? What if I have an amazing high school GPA but just do alright on theSATs? Thank you


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam (Sep 13, 2014)

How many chances do I have in hec with 67.5% aggregate?


and how many copies of the documents do they need.

- - - Updated - - -

And what if one of the document is attested?


----------



## Ammara33 (Dec 24, 2014)

hey, I really need to know if there is a way, how you can get an equivalence from IBCC for medical college without having studied Physics. I didn't know physics was also a pre-requisite for medical in Pakistan so I just studied chem, bio and math - not physics. I called them and they told me I needed to have studied all sciences. Is there an alternative way to apply?


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

Ammara33 said:


> hey, I really need to know if there is a way, how you can get an equivalence from IBCC for medical college without having studied Physics. I didn't know physics was also a pre-requisite for medical in Pakistan so I just studied chem, bio and math - not physics. I called them and they told me I needed to have studied all sciences. Is there an alternative way to apply?


Not having Physics is fine as long as you have Math, they will do the equivalence for the arts group and then convert it to medical


----------



## Ammara33 (Dec 24, 2014)

hopefuldentist said:


> Not having Physics is fine as long as you have Math, they will do the equivalence for the arts group and then convert it to medical


Oh really? Will ibcc do this? They're not really co-operative over the phone. Clearly told me they can't do it b/c I'm missing physics. Do you know of any other facilities that do equivalencies for internationals?


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

Ammara33 said:


> Oh really? Will ibcc do this? They're not really co-operative over the phone. Clearly told me they can't do it b/c I'm missing physics. Do you know of any other facilities that do equivalencies for internationals?


Ye, they are very unhelpful. do you have any relatives in Pakistan who can sent it for
you? Nope, only IBCC can


----------



## ahmad.tahir17 (Oct 3, 2016)

*How To Fill Out The Physical Examination Part In The Form ?*

thank you for your help


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

I know this is an old forum but does anyone know what colleges you can apply through for the PTAP Program?


----------

